

Ask YC: Best practices for implementing access control? - pierrefar

Hi<p>I would like to implement some kind of access control. I already have user authentication built, and the next step is authorization. How would you do it? Any good articles discussing the security? Any good pointers about maintenance and administration?<p>I've done some searches but I thought to ask  hackers who probably have done this.<p>Thanks!
======
ScottWhigham
Not enough information. What language? Web app? I'm not coming back to this to
comment but just FYI for the future: give us more info.

